# DealPerfect - Anyone else have good experiences with them?



## PharaohsVizier (Aug 18, 2009)

So I stumbled on a few coupon codes on their website for $2 off, so I decided to try em out. I bought a mirror block, fake for $3.37 (with the coupon code, so it is normally $5.37), and I received it today. It is an AMAZING cube and they packaged and shipped it a day after I ordered it and I received it in a week and a half.

They are similar to DX I guess, free shipping, from China, dirt cheap prices, etc. They seem to be relatively new, so I guess it explains why they are paying close attention to customers right now.

I definitely recommend checking out their mirror blocks:
http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.23576 <-- the one I ordered is awesome

But I haven't really tried anything else. I have one of those 3x3x1 cubes coming, possibly in the next few days, I bought it on a whim because they looked kind of cool. So I'll report back on that.

I can't help but notice that they stocked up on QJ cubes, and the shocking thing is, THEY ARE CHEAPER THAN DX.

http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24169 <---- white QJ 4x4x4 $7.26
http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168 <---- black QJ 4x4x4 $7.26
http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24167 <---- white megaminx $8.04
http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24166 <---- black megaminx $8.04

There are a ton of other stuff that I'm too lazy to list. I'm curious to know if this (http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22422) is an Eastsheen... I guess I'll email them and ask later on.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 18, 2009)

They have the QJ megaminx! I might just order that...there was another website (ebay i think) selling it for $15 so this is great!


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 18, 2009)

Is the QJ Megaminx any good? I've been meaning to get one for a while.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 18, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Is the QJ Megaminx any good? I've been meaning to get one for a while.



it`s very decent (fair) for the price. Basically it`s a PVC minx with tiles, but turns better and is very smooth rigth out of the box. Can cut corners easily and is very stable. Have all screws like yuga/edison. If you can understand spanish see here:

QJ Megaminx Review

I made this and other videos for the chilean comunity. I`m to lazy to make english videos and i think there are plenty english language videos.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Escher (Aug 18, 2009)

I ordered the black QJ Megaminx and 4x4 just now, I'll post again once I have them (so you'll know how long my shipping took), and how good I think they are (the cubes and dealperfect).
Thanks for these links, anyway


----------



## LNZ (Aug 18, 2009)

This looks like a good place to buy cubes and other puzzles. I am looking to buy a QJ (formely Mefferts) 4x4 cube and at Dealperfect, the price looks good. I'll have a good look.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 18, 2009)

And I just realised the QJ 4x4 is actually the 6cm one as well..maybe that's why it's cheaper than DX. It's also cheaper than C4Y so this is the best place to get one


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 18, 2009)

so where is this coupon to be found, i love this site  certainly one way to get me out of bed and spending a lot of money very quickly. they also have other puzzles under the toys - unique gifts and magic section btw


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow! Why have I never heard of this place before (hmmm, suspicious!) I thought DealExtreme was about as cheap as a puzzle source could get but this place is pretty full-on if it is legitimate. I shall make a purchase or two to see how it compares with DX. The Megaminxes have QJ logos!

Those master-pyramorphixes are crazy-awesome-cheap! My Mefferts one came on Saturday and I've been playing with it constantly. I wonder how these would compare. I'll have to check TwistyPuzzles to see if they're the same unit.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 18, 2009)

i ordered a lot of stuff, maybe i should have done a tester purchase....


----------



## Bomber (Aug 18, 2009)

I've used this website before, I mentioned it in a post a while ago. Obviously nobody read that post, just like all the others. Anyway, I ordered a Mirror Blocks, White MegaMinx and a 'Space 360'. I am very pleased with them all; as has been mentioned the Mirror Blocks clone is very good as is the PVC Megaminx. The Space 360 was bought as a joke pending the Rubik's 360 launch.

The package arrived in 12 days, 6 days for them getting it ready to send and another 6 days for shipping. You should expect the package to arrive in quite battered condition, the boxes were totally crumpled although the products were left unharmed.

If anyone bothers to read this post I also ordered off another website similar to Deal Extreme and Deal Perfect, this one is called Focal Price. Check it out, I ordered a DianSheng clone that is utter tripe. I'd link to a list of their puzzles but 'it' doesn't seem to let me want to do that - just search for "puzzles", I'm sure you can find more by searching for "IQ" etc.


----------



## panyan (Aug 18, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Focal Price.



WOW, a set of three small 3x3x3's

http://www.focalprice.com/Magic_Cube_Puzzle_YM046X_12515.html


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 18, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Obviously nobody read that post, just like all the others.
> 
> If anyone bothers to read this post



calm yourself! some people don't read every single post on this site, i.e. me, i just read them when they pop up and look interesting. don't make it such a personal attack on yourself!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 18, 2009)

panyan said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > Focal Price.
> ...



personally i love the pot it comes in.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't used Dealperfect, but I ordered a mini diansheng off Focal about 11 days ago for something like $3. Still hasn't arrived though


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to be ordering the megaminx, and maybe some others too on pay day (1 week) 

I had one of the DX megaminxes but it broke. This looks much better than the DX one too.


----------



## panyan (Aug 18, 2009)

cookingfat;226156 maybe some others too on pay day (1 week)
[/QUOTE said:


> ah, the 25th, the best day in the calendar!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 18, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem adding an item to cart from focalprice? Every time I click "add to cart", the screen says that the "parameter is incorrect". What is this?


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Aug 18, 2009)

They have a section on their forum with coupon codes:
http://forum.dealperfect.com/Board.aspx?BoardID=15&GroupID=0

At the moment they seem to have all been used. 

anyway, I can confirm that this site is legit because my second order just came in, not the 3x3x1 cube, but my MD52 earphones (unrelated).

I wanted to know though, is the QJ 4x4x4 worth it? I was planning to order an Eastsheen from DX because I love my Eastsheen 5x5x5 and hate my rubik's brand. Not sure, but couldn't find any sort of full reviews on QJ, just see little snippets of comments here and there.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just ordered a white 4x4 QJ cube with tiles on Ebay. The cost was $12.99 USD ($16.13 AUD) but this order did have free shipping though.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 18, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:


> I wanted to know though, is the QJ 4x4x4 worth it? I was planning to order an Eastsheen from DX because I love my Eastsheen 5x5x5 and hate my rubik's brand. Not sure, but couldn't find any sort of full reviews on QJ, just see little snippets of comments here and there.



In my opinion, they pwn eastsheen cubes. I have 2 eastsheen 4x4s and I don't think I will solve them again now I have my QJ.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 18, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to know though, is the QJ 4x4x4 worth it? I was planning to order an Eastsheen from DX because I love my Eastsheen 5x5x5 and hate my rubik's brand. Not sure, but couldn't find any sort of full reviews on QJ, just see little snippets of comments here and there.
> ...



I really struggled to sub2min on my eastsheen. I mean it'd be an awesome solve. With my QJ, I sub 2 most solves. I've only had it about two weeks ish, so it's def more cube than practise thats dropped my times.


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Aug 18, 2009)

Well the thing is, I'm not a speedcuber *GASP*, well at least not for the 4x4x4 or 5x5x5. So I just want something smooth to play around with. I guess I *may* eventually get into speedcubing em, but at the moment, just something with a good feel you know what I mean?

The rubik's was soooo stiff that I had the 5x5x5 for a year and a half without really trying to learn, but I learned it with the eastsheen cuz it was so much better. I was hoping to find something like that for the 4x4x4 too. So QJ still recommended in that respect?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 18, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:


> Well the thing is, I'm not a speedcuber *GASP*, well at least not for the 4x4x4 or 5x5x5. So I just want something smooth to play around with. I guess I *may* eventually get into speedcubing em, but at the moment, just something with a good feel you know what I mean?
> 
> The rubik's was soooo stiff that I had the 5x5x5 for a year and a half without really trying to learn, but I learned it with the eastsheen cuz it was so much better. I was hoping to find something like that for the 4x4x4 too. So QJ still recommended in that respect?



definitely. you will want to still solve it a bit to make it even better, but i have to say that mine feels better in my tiny hands than an eastsheen.


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent, then we know what my next order is.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 21, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:


> Excellent, then we know what my next order is.



You might have to lube it too...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I have just ordered a white 4x4 QJ cube with tiles on Ebay. The cost was $12.99 USD ($16.13 AUD) but this order did have free shipping though.



at least it's better than buying for $15.00 at a comp with no color choice ><


----------



## riffz (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this a type F?

http://www.focalprice.com/Magic_Mec...Rubik_Cube_competition_grade_TX073X_6984.html

The one buyer said they sent him a blue one.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 21, 2009)

never heard of that


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 22, 2009)

Is this a jsk clone http://www.focalprice.com/333_Magic_Puzzle_Rubik_Cube_Kit_With_Tools_TX083X_6994.html


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow that one is kind of pricey isn't it?


----------



## csdoplr (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm thinking of buying the dealperfect 6x6 i think its a young jun cube. anyone else buy the 6x6 from here?


----------



## Bomber (Aug 30, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Is this a jsk clone http://www.focalprice.com/333_Magic_Puzzle_Rubik_Cube_Kit_With_Tools_TX083X_6994.html




No, unfortunately it is not. I ordered one just to find out how similar it was to a JSK and the quality is absolutely terrible. I made a thread about it here just after I received it. The main problem I experienced was the screws unscrewing themselves, I ended up having to super glue them all in place. The thread I posted concludes that it was a DianSheng clone, I think I would be right in saying that the DianSheng has similar problems with the core.

I actually mentioned this cube a few pages ago in this thread: 



Bomber said:


> I also ordered off another website similar to Deal Extreme and Deal Perfect, this one is called Focal Price. Check it out, I ordered a DianSheng clone that is utter tripe.


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> I ordered the black QJ Megaminx and 4x4 just now, I'll post again once I have them (so you'll know how long my shipping took), and how good I think they are (the cubes and dealperfect).
> Thanks for these links, anyway



Hi, I just went to the post office and collected these - they had been delivered on friday. The date of my post was the 18th of august - last friday was the 28th, so 10 days. Given that the shipping was free, that's perfectly satisfactory: I've paid for shipping from c4u that has taken 3x longer. The transaction was with paypal, so obviously quite secure, and the prices were very good.

The Megaminx is awesome. I love it. I haven't even lubed it or broken it in, and it feels almost as good as Chris Ness' original Mefferts already. 

The 4x4 has a lot of potential, though it does need a good breaking in. I quite like the stickers, but it has to be said they are reminiscent of shiny nail varnish. I don't doubt that after a couple of days of hard wear it'll become my main cube.

The megaminxes I've used (but not necessarily owned) are Mefferts, PVC, Chinaminx, and Puzl and it far outstrips the latter 3.
The 4x4s I've used are ES (white + black), Mefferts, and QJ tiled, and although it isn't as good as my QJ or the Mefferts yet, it hasn't been broken in at all.

EDIT: _DONT LUBE THE MEGAMINX. Mine has turned crap. I'll do a second edit if it improves.
_EDIT2: Not to say that it's improved: it's actually a PVC minx, I hadn't realised. However it's still far superior to my Puzl (which is also a PVC minx!)


----------



## LNZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I have just ordered the 6x6x6 cube from Dealperfect. I now have a complete collection of cubes from 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 now. As my best time for the 7x7x7 is 32:00 and this 6x6x6 is not a speedcube (only a real V6 with the full pi mod will do this), I'll be happy. It cost me $26.61 USD with free shipping.

Of course, should Verdes put out a perfect V6, I'll buy it from the V-Cubes site though.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 1, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I have just ordered the 6x6x6 cube from Dealperfect. I now have a complete collection of cubes from 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 now. As my best time for the 7x7x7 is 32:00 and this 6x6x6 is not a speedcube (only a real V6 with the full pi mod will do this), I'll be happy. It cost me $26.61 USD with free shipping.
> 
> Of course, should Verdes put out a perfect V6, I'll buy it from the V-Cubes site though.



You'll have to let us know what it's like. Here is a review of the one you ordered - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cGI8h7kVX0. Apparently he is "Impressed and not impressed".


----------



## LNZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I will when it arrives. I will make a bold prediction. My PB for the 6x6x6 will be the average for the 5x5x5 (8:40) and the 7x7x7 (32:00). That equates to about 20:15.

And as this 6x6x6 is not a speed cube, I can't complain. And at the price, if I get a few lock ups and some clickyness on this cube, I'll be happy.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 1, 2009)

I picked up my DealPerfect skewb diamond (http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.23580) from the post office and it's a Mozhi (as widely discussed on twistypuzzles). Very cheap, decent quality, good fun, not yet lubed.

EDIT: scratch that "decent quality" comment above! Disassembled and saw how poor the mech was compared to a real Meffert's!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24271

Has anyone tried this lubricant before?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 2, 2009)

^I've seen it in a video before, I can't remember whose video it was though.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 2, 2009)

I ordered the 6cm Black QJ 4x4 14 days ago and I haven't even gotten a notice that it has shipped. Is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## Toad (Sep 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24271
> 
> Has anyone tried this lubricant before?



Not tried it but from the picture it looks like standard silicone spray...

Also love the way it says "Specially design for professional magic cube players" yet has pictures of bike chains on it :fp


----------



## Jai (Sep 2, 2009)

Thompson said:


> I ordered the 6cm Black QJ 4x4 14 days ago and I haven't even gotten a notice that it has shipped. Is this normal? Thanks.



I didn't get an email that it shipped either. However, it did say that it shipped when I logged on to my account at dealperfect.com. Try checking there (click "My Account" on the top right).


----------



## PharaohsVizier (Sep 3, 2009)

Uhhhh DealPerfect stocked up a ton of 3x3x3 cubes, can anyone check em out and identify them?

OMG and they have a 3x3x4 that seems to be a fully working one too?

http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24564


----------



## Kian (Sep 3, 2009)

I got my Pyraminx and Megaminx today. Only took a week and a half to ship from the time I placed an order (with free shipping). The puzzles arrived in perfect condition and, from my early experiences, seem like they have the potential to be very good.

Overall I am VERY pleased with dealperfect and will absolutely order from them again.


----------

